# weathproof samsung s4!



## nuts (Jun 27, 2013)

http://www.kogan.com/au/buy/samsung...af16b6&utm_source=MailList&utm_term=View Deal

check that out!! if i only knew that was coming out, i would've held on to my old phone!


----------



## fumanchu (Aug 21, 2013)

$619 vs a waterproof zip lock bag for 5c.


----------



## wilson191 (Sep 22, 2012)

My s3 has survived a swim in the murrumbidgee.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

[quote="nuts"
check that out!! if i only knew that was coming out, i would've held on to my old phone![/quote]

I did and have been patiently waiting, up for a new contract next month.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

http://www.uniquemobiles.com.au/mobile- ... y-xcover-2
Ive got one of these and a second waiting as a replacement. I definitely can not complain about the phone.
Same water proof rating as the s4 and less then half the price.


----------

